
Anders Hejlsberg, Steve Lucco, and Luke Hoban: Inside TypeScript - mamby
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Anders-Hejlsberg-Steve-Lucco-and-Luke-Hoban-Inside-TypeScript
======
louthy
This looks very interesting indeed. I particularly like the fact that they're
not trying to replace JS by using it as a compiler for a higher level language
(as with Coffee Script, Dart etc.), and also I like how they've retrofitted
the interfaces for the DOM, node.js, MongoDB etc. That's a nice touch.

The lambda syntax from C# is also nice to see, and something I miss when
writing JS.

I think the solo presentation is better here:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Anders-Hejlsberg-
Introducing-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Anders-Hejlsberg-Introducing-
TypeScript)

~~~
MatthewPhillips
What happens when one of the APIs for node or Mongo adds a function? Would we
have to wait for TypeScript to add the function to the interface, otherwise
there will always be compilation errors? This sounds a little delicate.

~~~
louthy
You could just go and change it manually, it's just a source file. It also
sounds like they're open sourcing the lot...

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yeah, I agree with that, but when I upgrade Node I also don't want to spend an
hour or two fixing out-of-date interface definitions (although that would be a
great way to get familiarized with Node changes).

~~~
scanr
I suspect that if TypeScript takes off that this will probably be crowd
sourced, i.e. expect to see a ts-node project on github.

That said, I think they've done a reasonably good job of making it painless.
Even if it weren't required, I quite like the idea of explicitly listing the
'global' dependencies a particular script has. I think it's going to make unit
testing it more pleasant, i.e. because you declare the dependencies your
script has, it's obvious what you need to mock out from the environment to
unit test it.

------
twp
Does anyone have a transcript? I'd love to spend five minutes reading rather
than thirty five minutes watching.

~~~
louischatriot
Here is a summary : <http://api.tldr.io/tldrs/506aee4ec8f814a2370004fa>

We are a new startup working on making content more accessible through
summaries, here is the HN discussion :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4602377>

